

Show HN: Gilded – Add a Cover Charge for Unsolicited Email - nlokare
https://www.gilded.club

======
Paulods
"Your current rate is: $1.00.

Senders will be charged $1.33 per email, and you'll receive $0.70 per email."

The pricing/return is confusing. So my rate is $1USD but i only get $0.70? Oh
so you must charge them $1USD and i get 70% like google play/apple. Oh wait no
you charge them $1.33?

Makes it hard to understand why i put in $1...

~~~
nlokare
Totally understandable. The $0.33 in this scenario includes payment processing
fees which we pass along to the sender. After fees, the gross rate is $1.00
and you net 70% of the gross.

------
duncancarroll
I actually really like this concept except for one important detail--the name.
"Gilded" sounds elitist. Please don't make people hate me even more than they
already will when someone I forgot to add to my VIP list starts getting asked
to pay for the privilege of emailing my "gilded" account.

The name here is obv. more important to users than with other apps because
it's embedded into the email address. I'd even rather have a nonsensical name
than something that makes me sound elitist.

~~~
nlokare
Glad you like it! Definitely hear you on "Gilded" sounding elitist. We are
working on our messaging to convey that anyone can sign up for the service. We
don't want to come off pretentious in any way, since we want to empower all
email users to fight back against spammers.

------
ClimbsRocks
Seems like a great way to have a public-facing email without worrying about
useless spam.

------
nostromo
Man, you guys really took the fake testimonial to the next level.

~~~
dsernst
Heh, yeah. That was actually an inside joke--- those are the real names of two
of our colleagues that work near us, and they are _real_ quotes from them. :-)

But yeah, you're right they create the wrong impression. Removing now...

~~~
yanarchy
Noooo!!!!!! That was the best part of the landing page!!!!!!!

------
spinati
How much does this cost to use?

~~~
nlokare
This is totally free for users. You can set your rate and senders to your
@gilded.club account have to pay you.

